# road, ride, audax etc



## rich p (1 Mar 2009)

_Road, Audax, and Sportives _

_Events, Rides, Clubs, and Lift Shares _


Are these 2 fora (ums) a bit over-lapping or not?


----------



## iLB (1 Mar 2009)

poll?


----------



## Aperitif (1 Mar 2009)

The first one is 'formal' - organised and open. The 'Rides' could be prefaced by "CC and Other..." and the word 'Clubs' moved to the former title.

Giving: Clubs, Road Rides, Audax and Sportives.

and: Events, CycleChat and Other Rides, Lift Shares.


----------



## bonj2 (1 Mar 2009)

the first one is rides that are definitely going to happen, the latter is rides that _might_ happen if enough people are up for it. i.e., organized rides/disorganized rides.


----------



## oxbob (1 Mar 2009)

Aperitif said:


> The first one is 'formal' - organised and open. The 'Rides' could be prefaced by "CC and Other..." and the word 'Clubs' moved to the former title.
> 
> Giving: Clubs, Road Rides, Audax and Sportives.
> 
> ...


Agree with teef, maybe a sub fora in Events for the charity ride spammers?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (1 Mar 2009)

bonj said:


> the first one is rides that are definitely going to happen, the latter is rides that _might_ happen if enough people are up for it. i.e., organized rides/disorganized rides.



ah but rides can be at once organized and disorganized. well my saturday club run often is…


----------



## Danny (1 Mar 2009)

I agree with the OP. If you look at the threads in these forums (fora?) you can see that people are confused about what to post in each - e.g. I have seen informal rides appear in either forum

There was a thread about this a while ago and I suggested they be renamed to something like.

*Audax, Sportives, and Road Racing* and *Informal Rides, Clubs, and Events*


----------



## oxbob (2 Mar 2009)

Dannyg said:


> I agree with the OP. If you look at the threads in these forums (fora?) you can see that people are confused about what to post in each - e.g. I have seen informal rides appear in either forum
> 
> There was a thread about this a while ago and I suggested they be renamed to something like.
> 
> *Audax, Sportives, and Road Racing* and *Informal Rides, Clubs, and Events*


Agreed, it gets on my tits that NS posts pics in road etc!


----------



## mondobongo (2 Mar 2009)

I think Aperitif has banged the nail and his titles work well.

Leave Racing were it is please I dont want to be mixed with Audax and Sportives we have very little confusion about what to post in Racing. Point NS in the direction of buying advice or the gallery.


----------



## Shaun (6 Mar 2009)

Rides discussion moved here.


----------



## Shaun (6 Mar 2009)

Forum names tweaked a bit.


----------

